# John Deere Quick hutch arms



## BeamFarms (Sep 25, 2016)

Does anyone know where to get these lift arms that have the quick hitch built in it. They are mainly found on foreign tractors.


----------



## BeamFarms (Sep 25, 2016)

Here is a photo


----------



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't know where to specifically find John Deere ones, but here are some after market ones that are available through several different retailers (Northern Tool, Rural King, Agri-Supply, etc). They come in different categories depending on what implements you have:

http://www.pats3pointhitchsystem.com/


----------

